# Liability-Accting / Liability Insurance



## TereBeltran

How can I translate Liabilities in Spanish for accounting and Insurance purposes?

May be something like: Current Liabilities - Acting.
                                General Liability Insurance - Insurance.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Fernando

Accounting: Current Liabilities = Pasivo Circulante/Pasivo(s) a corto plazo

Insurance: I can think in several translations, but I am not sure what General Liab. Ins. is. Can you explain further?


----------



## mardlaflor

¡Hola!
Yo entiendo en contexto de seguros, "liability" como "responsabilidad". 
Es un inglés muy formal, típico encontrar este Vverbo en vez de "responsability" en textos de este tipo.


----------



## TereBeltran

Fernando:

General Liability Insurance is the Insurance that any Company has for Liabilities, and that's my problem, I don't know exactly what's Liability for insurance purposes.


----------



## mardlaflor

Cuando Lees En Los Contratos De Seguros "esta CompaÑia No Se Hace Responsable De Posibles DaÑos Causados Por Un Uso Incorrecto Bla Bla Bla"
En Ingles Lo Encuentras Con Liability


----------



## lauranazario

Del Business Spanish Dictionary (Peter Collin Publishing)...

*liability insurance* = seguro de responsabilidad pública
*contractual liability* = responsabilidad contractual
*employer's liability insurance* = seguro de responsabilidad empresarial

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Fernando

TereBeltran said:
			
		

> Fernando:
> 
> General Liability Insurance is the Insurance that any Company has for Liabilities, and that's my problem, I don't know exactly what's Liability for insurance purposes.



I think the best translation, at least in Spain, would be "Seguro por responsabilidad civil". It covers all liabilities the company can take because of its activity.

As Lauranazario has said before we say "responsabilidad" for "liability". If you want a direct translation it would be a "seguro general por resposabilidad (civil)".


----------



## TereBeltran

Thank You Everybody For Your Responses.


----------



## trolonazo

Tere:
Yo trabajo en este negocio de los Seguros. permíteme explicarte algo breve para lo que es "Liability for Insurance Purposes".

El seguro de Responsabilidad Civil ante terceros, el cual se le conoce como Liability Insurance o Third Party Laibility Insurance, se extiende a cubrir o proteger a una persona natural o jurídica contra cualquier demanda legal (pecuniaria) que este reciba como consecuencia de algún daño a terceros en sus bienes y/o en sus personas, como resultado del desarrollo de sus activdades u operación. Algo así menciona Fernando en su comentario.
Entonces, para propósitos de Seguro puedes usar Liability Insurance o Third Party Liability Insurance. Espero haberte ayudado.


----------

